# Interne Festplatte extern betreiben



## Mainstream998 (14. November 2010)

Hallo, da meine graphikkarte zu groß ist, kann ich im gehäuse nur eine festplatte einbauen. die 2. festplatte hab ich außerhalb des gehäuses angeschlossen(über kabel, die vom gehäuseinneren nach außen führen.

muss ich da i-was beachten? könnte dies die festplatte schädigen? die 2. festplatte befindet sich in einem gehäuseschacht, liegt also weitgehend frei.


ps. bitte in "Laufwerke und Speichermedien" verschieben.


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. November 2010)

Nein eigentlich nicht, aber es gibt auch Gehäuse für externe Nutzung von Festplatten.


----------



## Mainstream998 (14. November 2010)

okay danke.


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2010)

Bei nem extra Gehäuse müßtest Du halt beachten, dass es per USb langsamer wäre. Aber wenn Du es so lassen willst, hast Du keine Nachteile, außer dass man halt leichter dranstoßen kann, und im Betrieb ein Stoß => PLatte ist schnell hin


----------



## Miezekatze (15. November 2010)

Ok wenn ich überleg wie manchmal mein Schreibtisch wackelt wenn ich dran rumropp^^ sollt ich das wohl mal unterlassen... (ja das war mir auch schon länger bewusst, das das nicht gut ist )


----------



## Mainstream998 (17. November 2010)

die festplatte liegt bei mir aufm boden. hatte halt angst wegn spannung und was es so gibt


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2010)

Nee, das Gehäuse ist ja wie ein Käfig, der abschottet. O.k, wenn Du jetzt aus Versehen was auskippst und das zwischen die Stromstecker gerät, kann es nen kurzen geben. Aber sonst ist das egal.


----------



## Lönni (17. November 2010)

geh doch hin (wenn Kabel lang genug ist) und leg die HD auf das Case in eine box oder so. Ich habe ein case wo ich eine externe ohne weiteres oben drauf legen kann ohne großartig was zu befestigen zu müßen. 
gibt ja sogar case wo eine doking station für HDs dran ist. Glaub von Medion gabs das mal.


----------



## NCphalon (17. November 2010)

Es gibt auch die Quickports von Sharkoon, die stellste aufn Schreibtisch un dann kannste da die nackte Festplatte deiner Wahl grad oben reinstecken, gibts für 1-2 Festplatten im 2,5 oder 3,5" Format mit USB2.0, 3.0 und eS-ATA.

sharkoon quick port in Festplatten/Zubehör | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------

